

Short notice, temporary announcement: Royal institution, today, 14:00 - ColinWright

This is a quick note to say that if you're interested, I'm speaking today at the Royal Institution at 14:00. Actually, I'm speaking even if you're not interested, but I'm letting you know in case you are.<p>I'll delete this in about an hour to avoid polluting the longer term timeline on HN, but I just thought I'd let people know.
======
ColinWright
This is the same talk I gave in New York last December, Finland last year,
Portugal the year before, and around the UK some 80 times a year, every year
since around 1995.

    
    
        Juggling: Theory and Practice.

------
ColinWright
Bother, 'net access lost when trying to delete.

Apologies ...

